# Sciatica after c-sections



## 3lilmunkeys (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi there, I was wondering if anyone had ever experienced sciatica after a c-section. My babe was born 4 months ago, and its just getting progressively worse over time. I cant even sit still without it hurting!

What can be done to alleviate the pain?


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

I did, but I also had it very bad before birth as well.

I had chiropratic care using the active resistance treatment. It worked really well over time. I still get flare ups (having one right now).

Soaking in a warm bath and swimming helped as well.


----------

